
Make Your Web Analytics Actionable in 5 DIY Steps - tortilla
http://www.grokdotcom.com/2009/05/14/make-your-web-analytics-actionable-in-5-diy-steps/
======
seiji
actionable doesn't mean what you think it means.

From The Collaborative International Dictionary of English v.0.48 [gcide]:

    
    
      Actionable \Ac"tion*a*ble\, a. [Cf. LL. actionabilis. See
         {Action}.]
         That may be the subject of an action or suit at law; as, to
         call a man a thief is actionable.
         [1913 Webster]
    

From WordNet (r) 2.0 [wn]:

    
    
      actionable
           adj : affording grounds for legal action; "slander is an
                 actionable offense"

~~~
tortilla
2: capable of being acted on <actionable information>

